
The languages which almost became css - entelechy
https://eager.io/blog/the-languages-which-almost-were-css/
======
smelendez
I think I'm glad CSS isn't an actual scripting language, Scheme-based or
otherwise.

------
schindlabua
Funny, now I am stuck with a TFS -> grunt -> sass -> css workflow and it's
still less featureful than a modern DSSSL would have been.

Somebody write a proposal to make it a web standard! It looks lovely.

------
jrobn
I never understood the hatred for lisp’s use of parens. They effectively fade
into the background in a relatively short period of time. Lack of syntax is a
feature.

~~~
Hupriene
Any language where you don't have to memorize a precedence and associativity
table just to read the code gets +1 in my book.

